# Visa and general help.



## xskugga (Nov 26, 2015)

After watching a few expats in China on YouTube I'm pretty sure China is the place for me. Nearly everything about it fits what I value, and it just feel like the definition of home for me. The only problem is, I can't figure out the proper path there. Luckily I got a lot of time to figure it out, and my family is planning to move and Australia is an option and I did all of the immigration research for that so I'm not totally lost, but the language used in the official information on the government's portal is confusing and the non-official websites have some conflicting information. So I could really use help clarifying some things and figuring out the best path. 

First thing first, I don't want to pursue ESL or anything like that. I would like to stick to software engineering or something similar. Would I be able to have a Chinese company hire me and assist me with a temporary stay visa, or do I need to transfer through an American company? I saw an advertisement for a position on a Chinese site that said they preferred an American and wold help with visa, so that just added to the confusion...thought the rule was foreigners that don't hold a PR could only do jobs that had a large shortage or that citizens couldn't do. This is the biggest part I'm confused about. So, how would I best obtain that position? Also, if that position were to end, would I either need to go back to the Us and transfer through another company, or find another company to sponsor/assist with my visa? 

My end game is likely citizenship. I know this is beyond rare to get, but PR seems like it would be a lot more difficult, if not more unlikely. Should I feel it is definitely the place for me, then I wont' be leaving any time soon, so the settlement reason would be the strongest reason for pursuing citizenship, and my only for that matter. How would I best go about pursuing this? 

Also had a few random questions. Would 10-20,000 RMB/mo. be adequate to live well for one person in Guangzhou? Would I be able to get by with decent non-fluent Mandarin skills? I'm thinking learning while I'm there may be better than attempting to be fluent before going. In regards to driving, is it getting any better? Driving is preferred, but watching some videos I wouldn't feel safe whatsoever driving, not even in a tank. 

I think that's it for now. Thanks in advanced for any and all help.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I cannot help you with the work situation as I am retired and have lived here since 2009.I have a two year residents permit.

A salary 10 - 20,000 rmb a month will give you a good middle class standard of living.
A friend of mine who is a professor of Medicine has an income just under 10,000 a month and has a very good standard of living.

The closest you can get to citizenship here is a ten year residents permit, renewable every ten years. To apply for that you need to have been here for at least 5 years. 


Driving here - you need a Chinese Drivers licence you can exchange a US Drivers Licence for a Chinese one after passing the question exam. 90% correct multiple choices exam will give you a pass.

Others will be able to give you better advice on employment and visa.

Speaking the language fluently is not necessary.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## xskugga (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for the help. Would like elaboration on citizenship if you can, I understand it is extremely rare for anyone to get it but so long as they are genuinely willing to grant it on the basis of settlement then I won't give up. 

Anyone able to clarify the job situation or provide resources that may help?


----------



## xskugga (Nov 26, 2015)

Just found out about the foreign expert certificate. Would that allow me to work unrestricted in my field? Also, would simply having a BA in the technology field be enough or do I need some specific skill that is in demand in China?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

xskugga said:


> Thanks for the help. Would like elaboration on citizenship if you can, I understand it is extremely rare for anyone to get it but so long as they are genuinely willing to grant it on the basis of settlement then I won't give up.
> 
> Anyone able to clarify the job situation or provide resources that may help?


As China does not allow dual passports then why would you even want to consider giving up your US Passport.

That is what it means and if ever you want to travel to the USA then you would have to apply for a visa.

Eventually get your ten year permit and you have all the rights of a Chinese national except for voting.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## xskugga (Nov 26, 2015)

I did not know the 10 year agreement would allow that...but I would still go for citizenship as I have no desire to stay, and would not want to return every 7 years. So just need to know how I can enter then.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Before you decide any of that then you have to have lived here for five years at least with no more than three months in any one year having not resided in China. If in that time in those five years you spend more than the three months outside of China then the five years start from your return date.

In those five years you can really decide if China is for you or not. From what I hear you also have to join the CCP before they will consider you for full citizenship. 

Zhongshan Billy


----------

